

Gedit 3.14 for OS X (preview) - Fudgel
http://blogs.gnome.org/jessevdk/2014/09/02/gedit-3-14-for-os-x-preview/

======
kolev
That's actually a pretty good idea although the competition in the editor
space is pretty fierce.

